# Absolutely HILARIOUS!!  All about "vacationing" on Kaua'i!



## ouaifer (Oct 21, 2012)

_Aloha Kakou,
*This* is a South Park spoof on Kaua'i.  It is absolutely HILARIOUS!  You've got to watch this in its entirety.  LOL!  ALOHA...._


----------



## Fisch (Oct 21, 2012)

Classic episode


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Oct 21, 2012)

Fisch said:


> Classic episode


As good as the Aspen timeshare episode.


----------



## LisaH (Oct 21, 2012)

Haha...love it!


----------



## pedro47 (Oct 21, 2012)

This is very nice.  We are watching it again !!!


----------



## Karen G (Oct 21, 2012)

That was funny, especially since we're going to see Argo in about an hour.


----------



## KauaiMark (Oct 21, 2012)

Hey! That's my native resort! 

...Mark


----------



## Kauai Kid (Oct 22, 2012)

What are the benefits for the Mahalo Rewards Card?:hysterical:


Sterling, An Hawaiian in Haole Skin


----------



## hibbeln (Oct 26, 2012)

OK, I can't get it to stream (it's saying it's not available until Nov. 12) but it seems you are all seeing it somehow.  How are you seeing it?
We NEED to see this as not only do we own on Kauai, but my oldest son (a senior in high school) obtained the nickname of "Butters" in school back in 7th grade (long story, but basically someone thought his hair looked like Butters' one day) and it's stuck......so this looks HILARIOUS!  :rofl:


----------



## Kauai Kid (Oct 26, 2012)

Click on the bold THIS in the first post.  Worked for me anyway.

Sterling


----------



## MaryH (Oct 26, 2012)

had issue with it since I am in Canada right now.


----------



## ouaifer (Oct 26, 2012)

*It will be available again starting 17 November*

_Mark your calendars.  It will be available again, starting on 17 November 2012._

"Episode Available 11.17.2012
See you then!


Going Native

Original Air Date: 10.17.2012

Butters’ outrageous behavior is a sign. It's time for him to begin a journey where he will follow in the path of his ancestors. When Butters starts acting out at school, his parents realize it’s time to tell him why he’s not like all of the other kids. He must travel to a foreign place to learn the ways of his people. It will be a difficult trip for a young boy to make alone so Butters chooses Kenny to travel with him to the distant and secluded island of Hawaii."


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Oct 26, 2012)

Kauai Kid said:


> Click on the bold THIS in the first post.  Worked for me anyway.
> 
> Sterling



Sterling - that link worked for me when you started this thread.  Now the link says that "Due to pre-existing Contractual Obligations, we cannot stream this episode until 11.17.2012".

So those of you who didn't catch it earlier will have to wait.  It's worth the wait.


----------



## winger (Oct 27, 2012)

Nov 17th ???  I will already be in Kauai by then!


----------



## ouaifer (Oct 27, 2012)

winger said:


> Nov 17th ???  I will already be in Kauai by then!



_It doesn't matter where you will be...it's a spoof and hilarious!_


----------



## winger (Oct 27, 2012)

What I meant was it is too bad I cannot see this before I leave for my trip.


----------



## jlee2070 (Oct 27, 2012)

If you can't wait, looks like you can view this on Amazon Instant Video for couple bucks...


----------



## Kagehitokiri2 (Oct 27, 2012)

it can also be downloaded other ways..


----------



## dsyrcle (Oct 29, 2012)

*available on HULU*

I was able to watch it for free on hulu


----------

